
Facebook Reactions T-Shirts - alttab
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebookreactiontshirts.com&#x2F;<p>This was an experiment on how fast I could build a web page that could potentially generate revenue.<p>Today was the global launch of Facebook emotions. I quickly realized that the top three reactions are shown and sorted left to right. The combination of these top three seem to represent a more complex emotion that is shown in the comments.<p>I decided to use Amazon Merch to make t-shirts for a few of the common ones I&#x27;ve seen so far, and an open-source bootstrap theme for the SEO landing page for the shirts off-site. I used pixelmator for the image editing, and SSH&#x27;d into a shared host to edit the template file.<p>Overall, it took me about 3 hours to put together from idea while on Facebook to this post. There is a stylish landing page, and three shippable products that are capable of producing royalties with the trust of Amazon Prime shipping.<p>I&#x27;m looking for feedback on the shirts, the landing page, and what would be the next conceivable steps in marketing such a product. Most of the time I take a &quot;long game&quot; approach and try a project I never end up completing. This was an exercise in how fast I could get something up that had the potential for &quot;cash flow.&quot;
======
exolymph
I'm pretty sure this isn't legal -- runs afoul of trademark and copyright
law(s). Can anyone who knows more confirm that?

However, the landing page is good. Could perhaps make it more obvious that you
click the shirt images to go to Amazon. Prices would also be helpful
information for shoppers.

~~~
alttab
I looked for trademarks on the emoticons, but it's true I didn't look very
hard. Gray area for me as I am not a lawyer and smileys all look the same
after 15 years. I see other shirts with like symbols so I went with it.

Total duh with the pricing... adding that now.

~~~
mpatobin
Having 'Facebook' in your domain name is surely a violation.

Nice job on shipping this project though!

~~~
mjhea0
grab thefacebookreactions.com !

------
mjhea0
Clickable >>
[http://www.facebookreactiontshirts.com/](http://www.facebookreactiontshirts.com/)

